# 2012 Chris King Gourmet Century... anyone going?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Anyone sign up for this ride? I haven't done it before and it looks like the course will be different from previous years. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows what this year's course will look like. 

The description mentions two 1000ft climbs (I'm assuming through the west hills.). My wife will be doing this with me. If the climbs involve Newberry or Saltzman, she'll do fine. If it's Mcnamee, Rocky Point or Logie Trail, she'll be in tears.


Gourmet Century | Chris King Precision Components


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris cooked at Mountain Bike Oregon a couple times; you will be in for some fine eating, that's for sure.


----------

